# How do i add a aux input for a 03 dodge ram factory cassette player?



## skates21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi y'all! I wanting to solder a aux input to my factory radio. It's a rbb class radio that has the cd changer expansion. I solder to the input pins of the aux harness plug but cannot get the radio to switch modes. Any ideas what I need to do?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

skates21 said:


> Hi y'all! I wanting to solder a aux input to my factory radio. It's a rbb class radio that has the cd changer expansion. I solder to the input pins of the aux harness plug but cannot get the radio to switch modes. Any ideas what I need to do?


 What color wires does the AUX have? I would have put the pony tail adapter instead, what changer are you hooking it it(aftermarket/Original)? So you soldered power, ground and switched power at the point where the changer sits or behind the radio?


----------



## skates21 (Aug 9, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> What color wires does the AUX have? I would have put the pony tail adapter instead, what changer are you hooking it it(aftermarket/Original)? So you soldered power, ground and switched power at the point where the changer sits or behind the radio?


I'm not using a cd changer at all. What I did was I solder my right & left + audio and the audio ground. But it is not getting a signal to switch modes. What I need to know is what needs to be done to switch modes?
Sorry it took so long to reply a lot of work lately!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

skates21 said:


> I'm not using a cd changer at all. What I did was I solder my right & left + audio and the audio ground. But it is not getting a signal to switch modes. What I need to know is what needs to be done to switch modes?
> Sorry it took so long to reply a lot of work lately!


 You solder to the factory radio, from what? What are you hooking up, a coffee maker?


----------



## jonpallan (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Skates, ever figure it out? I'm in the exact situation and would most appreciate help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

This


----------

